# Problem with sending PM's !



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

Hi has anyone else been experiencing sending PM's today? :?

I keep getting this message:

Could not connect to smtp host : 10060 : A connection attempt failed because the connected party did not properly respond after a period of time, or established connection failed because connected host has failed to respond.

DEBUG MODE

Line : 112
File : smtp.php

I can receive them no problem.


----------



## The Silver Surfer (May 14, 2002)

Yes, got this message a couple of times yesterday. On checking though, the PMs were successfully sent. :?


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

Yep - got this yesterday whilst posting. Did seem to stop it working tho...

James


----------



## thebears (Jan 14, 2006)

having the same problem too!


----------



## Naresh (Nov 22, 2004)

I'm also getting this with normal post replies too now - is this common or perhaps an issue with my PC? I recently re-formatted my hard drive but everything else seems to be working fine! :?


----------



## GEM (Jun 21, 2007)

coupe-sport said:


> Yep - got this yesterday whilst posting. Did seem to stop it working tho...
> 
> James


Same As.

John.


----------



## ShaunR (Mar 15, 2003)

Same here


----------

